# Still mouthy at 11 months old



## KohleePiper

I wasn't sure which section to post this (it's not aggression and he's kinda not a puppy) but in a few days Diesel will be 11 months old. He's always been a very mouthy puppy since day one and has required a lot of re-directing to help fix this issue. He isn't biting (<u>and never has</u>) it's more of when he gets excited he likes to mouth your arm and lick all over you while you pet him. He also does a big chomp (of air) occasionally and you can hear his mouth shut. He only does this when he's exciting and meeting someone new and we've always given him a "no bite" or "uh-uh" after he does it but it's not going away.

I know GSDs are known to be playfully mouthy but I figured by now he would have grown out of this habit. 

I'm afraid someone who doens't know him will become scared of him and think he's going to eat them so I really need to figure out how to fix this habit of him. He's just the classic goofy GSD and wants everyone to love him LOL!


----------



## littledmc17

He is still a pup 
Is there a trainer you can ask to help?

I never had this problem with B 
wish I could be of some help


----------



## big_dog7777

> Originally Posted By: KohleePiperwhen he gets excited he likes to mouth your arm and lick all over you while you pet him.


There is your issue... the "while you pet him" part. The very second he displays this behavior, you need to completely ignore him. Stop petting, do not even look at him (I look away and up). Do not acknowledge his existence again until he stops and gathers himself. You need to be supremely patient and still until this happens. He will continue to mouth, lick and nudge you like crazy at first - but he will get the message loud and clear. That behavior DOES NOT get him success. The very second he stops and sits calmly (he can even whine - change one behavior at a time) then give him lots of calm affection. Low voice, long slow strokes. Over, and over and over and over and over. Be painfully consistent. It will change the behavior.




> Originally Posted By: KohleePiperHe also does a big chomp (of air) occasionally and you can hear his mouth shut. He only does this when he's exciting and meeting someone new and we've always given him a "no bite" or "uh-uh" after he does it but it's not going away.


Better the air than the person. At this age he may need to let off steam, and chomping the air does that for him. It will lessen over time, but he has to do SOMETHING - he's bleeding energy. As long as he's not redirecting that at anyone I would not worry about it much. He will probably grow out of it.


----------



## kshort

> Quote: I know GSDs are known to be playfully mouthy but I figured by now he would have grown out of this habit.


Jessica, we adopted Sammy when he was about 9 months old. He'll be two in October. We STILL are working on this. Nothing like it was initially. He is also very playful and when he's all cranked up, he grabs at me on occasion. Very gentle, never has even left a scratch. I turn my back on him and wait for him to calm down, then I'll turn back around. He's also to the point in his training (finally) that I can stop it with a command. He NEVER does it to my husband. What does that tell you about my skills as a trainer???


----------



## SunCzarina

Sounds like Otto. I've done all the things John says and have just one thing to add. When he gets relentless, stick your finger on his tongue or the roof of his mouth. They HATE that - especially if you wear prosthetic fingernails like I do.

Otto is 14 months now and he's pretty much stopped that nonsense but last week, I was watching TV, he was laying with his nose stuffed in the L of my sectional. I petted him a little bit and pushed his nose back so he didn't get his boogers on my couch. He pant pant panted away for a few seconds, then spun his head and fake snapped at my fingers with a devious smile on his face. I was like I don't think so mister! Then he put his head down and started chewing on his toy


----------



## Smith3

Koch gets really mouthy and psychotic when she has to go #2 - could your dog have the same sign as well?


----------



## KohleePiper

Hmmm... so I guess I don't feel too bad he's got this habit but at least there is hope LOL! 

I will try the completely ignoring him method... normally I will either give him a toy to redirect or say "no bite" but because he's such a goober and I know he isn't biting I continue to pet him and that's probably what's happening. He must be confused!









I haven't noticed if he gets mouthy due to having to go poop LMAO!!







I think it's more when he's excited.


----------



## big_dog7777

> Originally Posted By: KohleePipersay "no bite" but because he's such a goober and I know he isn't biting I continue to pet him and that's probably what's happening. He must be confused!


This is 100% your problem. He is not confused at all... he gets success from this behavior - so why stop??? No confusion. Also, the redirection is great to channel the behavior, but at a certain age you need to switch to shaping the behavior you want. Ignoring what you don't want and rewarding what you do accomplishes that very effectively without compulsion. He wants attention and affection. Even the "no bite" is attention, and most dogs will take that over being completely ignored any day.


----------



## Smith3

I do agree on the ignore advice. It works wonders for us!


----------



## codmaster

Welcome to the club of "Mouthy" GSD's.We have a male 20 month old that still does the mouthing sometimes when you pet him. he is getting a little better (at least most days I think so). He has done it ever since he was a baby 8 week old.
Never "bites" but mouths - and usually only to people he knows and likes!

We have tried all of the suggested remedies - "NO" and corrections, ignoring him, etc. etc.

If we try harsh corrections, unless they are VERY rough (more than is called for one would think); he thinks you are playing rough with him and he really gets excited racing around and getting "Hyper". 

I think yelling "OW" or similiar and then stopping playing with him works best usually - about 75% of the time he will stop mouthing and start licking.

Good luck with him.


----------



## StarryNite

Lou was very mouthy at first for the first month or two, but since I have a 5 year old and neighborhood kids running through my house all day long this HAD to be stopped. I also did the ignore thing, I said "NO BITE!" when she mouthed and then ignored her, I stopped what I was doing (petting, playing, etc.) right away and got up. I also taught my daughter to do the same and at first she couldn't help herself but now, 3 months later at 6 mo. old she is perfect and though she gets excited and I see her want to do it she stops herself and never mouths anyone anymore. I was pretty strict about it every time since I do have so many kids coming through. Now with my male cat, that is a different story, she is always chewing on him and he doesn't mind one bit, crazy cat!


----------



## PipiK

Lucy and Nikki still do it at almost 15 months old. Mostly it's when they're playing with each other and get all excited and keyed up, then they nip whatever they happen to be near...and sometimes that's a human ankle or thigh.

At first it was very painful and left marks.

Lots and lots of "Uh, oh!!" and "No bite", and if we happen to be petting them, all attention stops. I will get up and walk away and ignore them for a bit. They're somewhat better now, and sometimes when they get excited they forget and start to nip but stop just in time and only make the most gentle contact.

The frequency has lessened a bit also, but they do get SO excited over so many things....

When people come over I either put them in their crates, or if they're out, I watch them like hawks, since there are some visitors/guests who think it's OK to discipline them by saying "No bite" while grabbing their muzzles, which I don't agree with. Number one, because it has the possibility of making the behavior worse...number two because I don't think it's cool for other people to come into my home and discipline my animals.

I saw a step son-in-law smack one of my old girls on the nose one time and I nearly tore his head off.


----------



## StarryNite

I actually did the "grab the muzzle" thing at first until I read on these boards not to and then I stopped. People here are very helpful!


----------



## PipiK

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteI actually did the "grab the muzzle" thing at first until I read on these boards not to and then I stopped. People here are very helpful!


Yep, I had seen it someplace as a way to stop the behavior, but it must have been a site that was/is still following the harsher methods from 15 or 20 years ago. In any case, I ony did it once, and found that it exacerbated the behavior because the recipient thought I was playing and bit harder in return.

That's something I don't want to happen with people who come over because I don't want one of my dogs laying a serious bite on anyone. One of the hardest things we've been having to do is to try and train the humans how to treat a couple of dogs who were not properly socialized as Nikki and Lucy were not. We got them when they were almost 10 months old and they didn't even have names, but anyway...

We're not even covered under our house insurance for dog bites because they're GSDs so we have to be extra careful they don't bite anyone....


----------



## KohleePiper

The funny thing is he hasn't done any mouthing since I posted this thread!!!

I have yet to practice ignoring him







I'm sure he won't be able to resist though LOL!


----------



## StarryNite

LOL Jessica, he must sense mom is getting serious!


----------



## trudy

My dog is 16 months and mostly doesnt do this any more but this past week while learning sheep tending he got very excited when he was allowed to escort the flock to their pen and he had to use all his self control to stay beside not chase. When we were done and I praised him, he jumped up on me and grabbed my arm. I did not get upset, I pushed him down and continued on but his excitement level was the highest ever, he then walked out of the field bouncing and didnt do it again. Sometimes they revert back adn that should be OK, dont over react, but continue and it will lessen


----------



## lcht2

shoot, tyson is almost 2 and still mouths every once in a great while


----------

